# Definition of "DUDE"



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

after reading STINGERs' status about how TSM is a dude,









well, i looked it up , and guess what . . . !


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

One that abides...


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

the dude abides man :rofl:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

:rolling:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Y'know, or his dudeness or el duderino, if your not into that whole brevity thing. Seriously, this just made my morning. You guys really tie the room together.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I think he was trying to say his work is dudeilicious


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

nice marmot B)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 77742


----------

